# NCEES Practice Exam as Source



## EHEA (Oct 24, 2011)

Just wanted to verify something: can you take the NCEEs Practice Exams into the actual exam?


----------



## vdubEE (Oct 24, 2011)

I believe this varies by state so you would need to check with someone from your area or your state board if bringing in the NCEES practice exam as a reference is allowed.

If you post up your state, maybe someone here from the state could let you know.

I know Oklahoma allows it.


----------



## Insaf (Oct 24, 2011)

EHEA said:


> Just wanted to verify something: can you take the NCEEs Practice Exams into the actual exam?



--------------------------------------

I checked with Michigan that any material (must be bound) will be allowed, but I did not ask specifically about the NCEES sample questions.


----------



## Insaf (Oct 24, 2011)

Insaf said:


> EHEA said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to verify something: can you take the NCEEs Practice Exams into the actual exam?
> ...


-----------------------

I heard that IL restricts some materials including Schaum's series book.

Thanks,


----------



## EHEA (Oct 24, 2011)

For PA

Just the booklet is okay though...meaning, I don't need to copy it all and put it in a binder?


----------



## scotieb24 (Oct 25, 2011)

I just checked this for NC and all reference are fine as long as they are bound.


----------



## willsee (Oct 25, 2011)

Not allowed in Illinois


----------



## EHEA (Oct 25, 2011)

Does anyone know the rules for PA concerning this?


----------



## snerts50 (Oct 26, 2011)

I emailed the group responsible for the MA exam, and the NCEES and any other practice exams are allowed into the exam as long as they are bound.

Three ring biners count as being bound, and PEN notes are acceptable (I have red notes everywhere).

Just an FYI.


----------



## Peele1 (Oct 26, 2011)

It appears that yes, it is allowed in all states but Illinois.


----------

